# Spooks - New Series 4/11/9



## Fingers (Nov 4, 2009)

A heads up for those that watch it, being as the BBC has not bothered advertising the new series. 

Starts tonight at 9pm.  No next week episode on BBC3 afterwards unfortunately


----------



## zenie (Nov 4, 2009)

oooh good, hope I'm home in time


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 4, 2009)

I liked series 1 and 2, and it just got a bit boring after that.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 4, 2009)

oooh still havent watched the last series yet.

Yay more spooks


dave


----------



## zenie (Nov 4, 2009)

Oh it's guilty pleasures! It's Television, who cares if it's totally unbelievable and propaganda-istic.


----------



## CyberRose (Nov 4, 2009)

It's not gonna be anything to do with that Code 9 bollocks is it??


----------



## Santino (Nov 4, 2009)

Fingers said:


> A heads up for those that watch it, being as the BBC has not bothered advertising the new series.


I've seen that trailer when they're worried about rescuing Harry about 20 times.

'When he's not useful any more, they'll kill him.'


----------



## Tacita (Nov 4, 2009)

Santino said:


> I've seen that trailer when they're worried about rescuing Harry about 20 times.
> 
> 'When he's not useful any more, they'll kill him.'



lol me too.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 4, 2009)

Perhaps a  little shy of  Tinker, Taylor.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 4, 2009)

I love spooks. Utter tosh but very entertaining


----------



## Fingers (Nov 4, 2009)

zenie said:


> oooh good, hope I'm home in time



Repeated on BBC 3 at midnight apprently. I agree it is OTT but is also one of my guilty secrets!  I watched one episode of the Code 9 ollocks and was mortified. 

Still wondering why the BBC have not advertised it this time


----------



## Fingers (Nov 4, 2009)

Santino said:


> I've seen that trailer when they're worried about rescuing Harry about 20 times.
> 
> 'When he's not useful any more, they'll kill him.'



Ah must have missed that.  It seems Harry is alive and well.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 4, 2009)

The iPlayer.


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 4, 2009)

Fingers said:


> Still wondering why the BBC have not advertised it this time



shhhhhh

Cos its a secret innit


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 4, 2009)

zenie said:


> Oh it's guilty pleasures! It's Television, who cares if it's totally unbelievable and propaganda-istic.



I don't mind it being those two things, I just think it got well repetitive later


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 4, 2009)

zenie said:


> Oh it's guilty pleasures! It's Television, who cares if it's totally unbelievable and propaganda-istic.





trashpony said:


> I love spooks. Utter tosh but very entertaining



Yes 

and

Yes 

And *shuffles uncomfortably* I have a bit of a thing about Harry


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 4, 2009)

Fingers said:


> A heads up for those that watch it, being as the BBC has not bothered advertising the new series.
> 
> Starts tonight at 9pm.  No next week episode on BBC3 afterwards unfortunately



Next weeks' episode is friday 9pm beeb 3.


----------



## starfish (Nov 4, 2009)

25 minutes to go. I am actually quite excited.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Nov 4, 2009)

Fingers said:


> Still wondering why the BBC have not advertised it this time



Well it has been one of the lead thingies on the beeb website all day...

I think I've seen 4 or 5 trails for it as well tbh.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 4, 2009)

Oh noes!! 
HAARRRRRYYYYYYY.....


----------



## starfish (Nov 4, 2009)

Nice to see Ruth again but hope Malcolm stays. Was pretty cool . Good start.


----------



## Norse Goddess (Nov 4, 2009)

I was very pleased to get home and discover that spooks was on in ten mins time and slightly annoyed you cant watch next episode straight away and have to wait until Friday at 9pm on BBC3


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 4, 2009)

aahh malcolm


----------



## free spirit (Nov 4, 2009)

you've got to love the way that Ros barely bats an eyelid when the guy she's interviewing at gun point next to her in the car get's shot by a sniper...


----------



## MBV (Nov 4, 2009)

MI5 not 9-5.

Poor Malc.


----------



## free spirit (Nov 4, 2009)

Is ruth going to come back now then?


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 4, 2009)

I don't remember Ruth, I don't think I watched it back then. 

Ros is cold as ice


----------



## starfish (Nov 4, 2009)

Has taken me a couple of series to warm to Ros but yeah she is pretty cold.


----------



## free spirit (Nov 4, 2009)

someone remind me... what happened to adam in the end?


----------



## starfish (Nov 4, 2009)

Got blown up not quite getting far enough away from a car with a bomb in it that he drove to a deserted building site.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Nov 4, 2009)

free spirit said:


> you've got to love the way that Ros barely bats an eyelid when the guy she's interviewing at gun point next to her in the car get's shot by a sniper...



I used to really dislike Ros when she started on this, but I've come to admire her. You'd really want her to have your back in a crisis.


----------



## free spirit (Nov 4, 2009)

starfish said:


> Got blown up not quite getting far enough away from a car with a bomb in it that he drove to a deserted building site.



oh yeah, I vaguely remember that now


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 4, 2009)

The great achievement of the writing seems to be in contriving situations in which the USA is not the enemy.

Is it too late to suggest Roz's sticky-out-elbows running style as an event for 2012?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 5, 2009)

free spirit said:


> you've got to love the way that Ros barely bats an eyelid when the guy she's interviewing at gun point next to her in the car get's shot by a sniper...



Well, she's probably seen (and made) more corpses than the rest of her team put together.
And anyway, the sniper's victim was MI6, no decent MI5 officer is going to flinch at a sixer dying.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 5, 2009)

dfm said:


> MI5 not 9-5.
> 
> Poor Malc.



I love it when Malcolm comes over all "field agent" rather than techno-boffin.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 5, 2009)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I don't remember Ruth, I don't think I watched it back then.
> 
> Ros is cold as ice



Halfway through series one, up until (IIRC) end of series four, so unless you saw them, you wouldn't know her (or Danny, Zoe, Sam, Colin or Tom ).


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 5, 2009)

free spirit said:


> someone remind me... what happened to adam in the end?


Turned into human hamburger after finding a car-bomb and driving it to an unoccupied area.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 5, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> The great achievement of the writing seems to be in contriving situations in which the USA is not the enemy.


Odd, since they've had episodes in just about every series so far, where Harry's section have thwarted US machinations.
Perhaps you missed those episodes?


> Is it too late to suggest Roz's sticky-out-elbows running style as an event for 2012?


Careful, she might not take too kindly to mockery.


----------



## starfish (Nov 5, 2009)

ViolentPanda said:


> I love it when Malcolm comes over all "field agent" rather than techno-boffin.



The episode where they uncovered the American Aurora Spy Plane/UFO thingy was his best.


----------



## spitfire (Nov 5, 2009)

ViolentPanda said:


> Turned into human hamburger after finding a car-bomb and driving it to an unoccupied area.



finsbury square IIRC.

Ros is so cold, her face just gave off this look of "oh, not again, brains in my hair. What's a girl to do?"


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 6, 2009)

starfish said:


> The episode where they uncovered the American Aurora Spy Plane/UFO thingy was his best.



He did the whole "stiff upper lip" thing, too!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 6, 2009)

spitfire said:


> finsbury square IIRC.
> 
> Ros is so cold, her face just gave off this look of "oh, not again, brains in my hair. What's a girl to do?"



Bet she carries a packet of wet wipes for just such emergencies.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 6, 2009)

I want Malcolm to stay  And I wish I was Ros, cold and


----------



## Epico (Nov 11, 2009)

Am rather liking the sly American woman.

Anyone else watching?


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Nov 11, 2009)

Bloody internet - great


----------



## nightowl (Nov 11, 2009)

the government couldn't write a better piece of pro-secret services propaganda if it tried


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 11, 2009)

Epico said:


> Am rather liking the sly American woman.
> 
> Anyone else watching?




I don't like her at all.  I think Ros should arrange to have her shot


----------



## starfish (Nov 11, 2009)

Epico said:


> Am rather liking the sly American woman.
> 
> Anyone else watching?



Its been a while since one of them had it off with the Yanks. Tom did in series 1-2.
Nice to see Jo stop being so wet as well.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 11, 2009)

BlueSquareThing said:


> Bloody internet - great



Yeah, I thought of Urban at that bit


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 11, 2009)

starfish said:


> Its been a while since one of them had it off with the Yanks. Tom did in series 1-2.
> Nice to see Jo stop being so wet as well.




ah you see, I liked that, total opposite of Ros

She's soft, but she's hardening up.  God, we may end up with two cold-hearted, hard bitches 

Nah


----------



## free spirit (Nov 11, 2009)

bit of a shitly researched plot tonight IMO


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 11, 2009)

ViolentPanda said:


> Halfway through series one, up until (IIRC) end of series four, so unless you saw them, you wouldn't know her (or Danny, Zoe, Sam, Colin or Tom ).



I saw Tom (I liked him) and caught that stuff with Connie. The traitor


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 11, 2009)

free spirit said:


> bit of a shitly researched plot tonight IMO




You don't seriously take it seriously do you?


----------



## Tacita (Nov 11, 2009)

American woman


Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I don't like her at all.  I think Ros should arrange to have her shot



ooh yes - she is irritating in the extreme


----------



## starfish (Nov 11, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> ah you see, I liked that, total opposite of Ros
> 
> She's soft, but she's hardening up.  God, we may end up with two cold-hearted, hard bitches
> 
> Nah



Dont think she'll quite get to Ros's level of psychotic menace. Too nice for that but did need to toughen up a bit.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 11, 2009)

Tacita said:


> American woman
> 
> 
> ooh yes - she is irritating in the extreme



Maybe we should send in some storylines for the BBC?  



starfish said:


> Dont think she'll quite get to Ros's level of psychotic menace. Too nice for that but did need to toughen up a bit.



Yes, but if I were a dodgy enemy of the state, I'd straightaway guess worked for MI5 as she's a hard bitch that you wouldn't want to know, whereas Jo is more approachable 

I mean, who would you want to cross, Jo or Ros?


----------



## starfish (Nov 11, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I mean, who would you want to cross, Jo or Ros?



Jo, definitely Jo.


----------



## Bakunin (Nov 11, 2009)

starfish said:


> Jo, definitely Jo.



Does anyone else think that Jo is actually very cute?


----------



## starfish (Nov 11, 2009)

Bakunin said:


> Does anyone else think that Jo is actually very cute?



She was looking rather nice in that Tazbeks hotel room tonight.


----------



## Bakunin (Nov 11, 2009)

starfish said:


> She was looking rather nice in that Tazbeks hotel room tonight.



Yep, I'd risk being shot by a political dissident anytime. I think I'd be too terrified of Ros to even say 'Hi', to be honest.

But we digress. Spooks is perfectly enjoyable as long as you don't take it too seriously. It's meant to be a bit of fast-paced, slick and decent midweek entertainment and, as such, it does that very nicely.


----------



## starfish (Nov 11, 2009)

Bakunin said:


> But we digress. Spooks is perfectly enjoyable as long as you don't take it too seriously. It's meant to be a bit of fast-paced, slick and decent midweek entertainment and, as such, it does that very nicely.



I agree completely, unfortunately, over the years there are people who have taken it a bit too seriously.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 11, 2009)

starfish said:


> She was looking rather nice in that Tazbeks hotel room tonight.




for a 1980s looking tart


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 11, 2009)

starfish said:


> I agree completely, unfortunately, over the years there are people who have taken it a bit too seriously.




Yeah, but they're the type of people who would find fault with Andy Pandy, Bill & Ben, Magic Roundabout or whatever the modern day equivalent is


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 12, 2009)

The stereotyping makes me laugh. They should have Borat on next week. Good programme, but not as good as it used to be though not as bad as it's going to get.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Nov 12, 2009)

Was anyone else a bit surprised that all the school children - and everyone else got out of the ginormous exploding gas station? How did they do that then? It was seconds away from BANG! and it was really big. 

I approve of the way we are pertrayed as America's bitches with no coherent energy policy. Very accurate.

Fittie man should not even attempt to shag that US cow, she blatantly going to ruin his life. If she even turns up at the hotel. Which I doubt.

And Jo is now very  - meh - rather than AIYEEEE!! freakout111!! about getting brains splattered all over her face. She is as hard as Ros these days.

And lovely eyes.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 12, 2009)

starfish said:


> Its been a while since one of them had it off with the Yanks. Tom did in series 1-2.


Typically, another blondie with a power complex.


> Nice to see Jo stop being so wet as well.


Getting raped, being beaten to shit twice in one series and seeing two colleagues die in quick succession probably had something to do with that!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 12, 2009)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I saw Tom (I liked him) and caught that stuff with Connie. The traitor



When she garrotted Ben has got to have been my most  moment with "Spooks"!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 12, 2009)

starfish said:


> I agree completely, unfortunately, over the years there are people who have taken it a bit too seriously.



That's great, though. I mean, it's like the "who killed Diana?" episode at the end of series four: Stuff from that episode has been "adopted" by some of the nuttier conspiracy theorists as "fact"!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 12, 2009)

Bakunin said:


> Does anyone else think that Jo is actually very cute?


Much better with the short hair than when it was long, too.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 12, 2009)

Badger Kitten said:


> Was anyone else a bit surprised that all the school children - and everyone else got out of the ginormous exploding gas station? How did they do that then? It was seconds away from BANG! and it was really big.
> 
> I approve of the way we are pertrayed as America's bitches with no coherent energy policy. Very accurate.
> 
> Fittie man should not even attempt to shag that US cow, she blatantly going to ruin his life. If she even turns up at the hotel. Which I doubt.


If it runs to form, then as soon as he's shagged her, he'll get caught up in a conspiracy authored by someone he's previously crossed, and be framed for assassinating someone "off the books", as that's what happened to Tom Quinn as soon as he'd dallied with previous "US cow" Christina Dale.
If only he knew what trouble his todger could be leading him into. 


> And Jo is now very  - meh - rather than AIYEEEE!! freakout111!! about getting brains splattered all over her face. She is as hard as Ros these days.
> 
> And lovely eyes.


Agreed.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 12, 2009)

Yes, very special eyes !!


----------



## starfish (Nov 17, 2009)

ViolentPanda said:


> Getting raped, being beaten to shit twice in one series and seeing two colleagues die in quick succession probably had something to do with that!



You could well be right. I thinks its also caused her eyes to get bigger as well.


----------



## starfish (Nov 18, 2009)

What, no, that cant happen. She cant be. No. Ros mustve been getting jealous  Could have shot the blokes hand & why wasnt she wearing a vest.


----------



## Epico (Nov 19, 2009)

Aw no.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 19, 2009)

I knew she'd die.  They kill someone off every bloody series.

I wonder how many MI5 agents are killed a year?


----------



## zenie (Nov 19, 2009)

Why didn't she shoot him in the head or the arm?   

Poor Jo


----------



## Epico (Nov 19, 2009)

> I wonder how many MI5 agents are killed a year?



You know when you talk at the TV... like the characters can hear you? I do that constantly during Spooks. I told that young Tariq lad he'll be dead within 2 series.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 19, 2009)

starfish said:


> What, no, that cant happen. She cant be. No. Ros mustve been getting jealous  Could have shot the blokes hand & why wasnt she wearing a vest.



You're taught to aim for the largest centre of mass visible, *not* the hand. If you were watching closely, you'll have noticed that Jo knew what would happen, and still gave Ros the nod to open fire. She probably wasn't wearing a vest because they're heavy, cumbersome, and not much good up close (where the projectile still has sufficient energy to punch through the vest plates).


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 19, 2009)

zenie said:


> Why didn't she shoot him in the head or the arm?
> 
> Poor Jo



If Ros had shot the Frog in the head, Jo would have got a face full of bullet fragments and bone-chips. Not only would she have been dead, but she'd have had a face like beef mince too.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 19, 2009)

Why do they allways kill off someone that I like!! ??


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 19, 2009)

zenie said:


> Why didn't she shoot him in the head or the arm?
> 
> Poor Jo




He had the detonator in his arm


----------



## gosub (Nov 19, 2009)

zenie said:


> Why didn't she shoot him in the head or the arm?
> 
> Poor Jo



Coz she is doing Married Single Other for TV and a film called Heaven and Earth


----------



## starfish (Nov 19, 2009)

ViolentPanda said:


> You're taught to aim for the largest centre of mass visible, *not* the hand. If you were watching closely, you'll have noticed that Jo knew what would happen, and still gave Ros the nod to open fire. She probably wasn't wearing a vest because they're heavy, cumbersome, and not much good up close (where the projectile still has sufficient energy to punch through the vest plates).



Ooh, get her  

I am aware of all of the above, i was just surprised, shocked & maybe a little upset that Jo got killed.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 19, 2009)

starfish said:


> Ooh, get her
> 
> I am aware of all of the above, i was just surprised, shocked & maybe a little upset that Jo got killed.




Well who would you have preferred to have been killed?


----------



## starfish (Nov 19, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Well who would you have preferred to have been killed?



Erm, none of them. Did any of them have to be killed?


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 19, 2009)

It's a fucking repugnant programme. Awww, the terrible choices these people have to go through to, ahem.... 'protect' our freedom.


----------



## starfish (Nov 19, 2009)

Well you certainly know how to lighten the moment.


----------



## gosub (Nov 19, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> It's a fucking repugnant programme. Awww, the terrible choices these people have to go through to, ahem.... 'protect' our freedom.



if as Mi5 are supposed to say "we are only three meals fom anarchy", why don't they have a constructive episode where the team open a Little Chef or sumfing


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 19, 2009)

starfish said:


> Erm, none of them. Did any of them have to be killed?





Yes


----------



## starfish (Nov 19, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yes



Why? They have quite a lot of episodes where none of them die. What was so special about last nights?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 19, 2009)

starfish said:


> Why? They have quite a lot of episodes where none of them die. What was so special about last nights?




They don't kill a person *per *episode.  More like one per series


----------



## starfish (Nov 19, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> They don't kill a person *per *episode.  More like one per series



I know that, it was just you saying that someone had to die & i was just asking why. Series is only 3 episodes old & thats 2 regulars gone.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 19, 2009)

starfish said:


> Well you certainly know how to lighten the moment.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 19, 2009)

starfish said:


> I know that, it was just you saying that someone had to die & i was just asking why. Series is only 3 episodes old & thats 2 regulars gone.




Because it would be too American if they got killed off right at the end.  Better to do it at the beginning to ease you in gently 

Gone after two episodes








Gone







Sort of killed but now eating lots of chilli







Deaded







2, 3 and 4 all killed off in 3rd series


----------



## starfish (Nov 19, 2009)

Ok i thought you meant who did i want to die last night. I know that the actors come & go & the chances of some of them being killed off each series are quite high. I just wasnt expecting Jo to go like that.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 19, 2009)

starfish said:


> Ok i thought you meant who did i want to die last night. I know that the actors come & go & the chances of some of them being killed off each series are quite high. I just wasnt expecting Jo to go like that.




I did mean that.  It's obligatory that one of the main/favourite characters goes  

Funnily enough, the actress who played Jo said she'd like to go in a hail of bullets.  Shame it was only one.


----------



## starfish (Nov 19, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I did mean that.  It's obligatory that one of the main/favourite characters goes
> 
> Funnily enough, the actress who played Jo said she'd like to go in a hail of bullets.  Shame it was only one.



Well it means she cant make a comeback a la Ruth.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 19, 2009)

starfish said:


> Well it means she cant make a comeback a la Ruth.




and the one in Chile

Anyway, do you know what they cll this series in the US (without googling)?


----------



## starfish (Nov 19, 2009)

MI5 i think. Cant call it Spooks can they.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 19, 2009)

starfish said:


> MI5 i think. Cant call it Spooks can they.




Yes, I never knew that.  Never knew why they couldn't call it Spooks either.  Never knew that was a no-no word in America


----------



## starfish (Nov 19, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yes, I never knew that.  Never knew why they couldn't call it Spooks either.  Never knew that was a no-no word in America



I only heard recently it was called that but i understood why.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 19, 2009)

starfish said:


> I only heard recently it was called that but i understood why.





Wouldn't have even occurred to me


----------



## starfish (Nov 19, 2009)

.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 19, 2009)

She's def not young.


That was the most appalling storyline I can remember sitting though. Never again. It's a great shame the BBC  fund this utter shite.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 19, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yes, I never knew that.  Never knew why they couldn't call it Spooks either.  Never knew that was a no-no word in America



Yeah, it was in Back to the Future.  Biff's thugs call the blues band guys Spooks as an insult.

I remember asking an American friend if he knew the programme and he did give me an odd look, but then I explained what it was


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 19, 2009)

starfish said:


> .



You were saying? 



London_Calling said:


> She's def not young.








upsidedownwalrus said:


> Yeah, it was in Back to the Future.  Biff's thugs call the blues band guys Spooks as an insult.




Can't remember that far back


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 20, 2009)

starfish said:


> Ooh, get her
> 
> I am aware of all of the above, i was just surprised, shocked & maybe a little upset that Jo got killed.



Point is that Jo knew that any shot that would kill the bad guy would have a distinct possibility of killing her too, and yet she still gave Ros the nod to take the shot.
Besides, why shocked? It's not like "Spooks" doesn't horribly off at least one main character every series!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 20, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Because it would be too American if they got killed off right at the end.  Better to do it at the beginning to ease you in gently
> 
> Gone after two episodes


Yep. Deep-fried arm and face.


> Gone


Probably a stock-broker now. 


> Sort of killed but now eating lots of chilli


No, not "sort of killed off", character escaped justice to go live in South America.


> Deaded
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danny's death was the saddest for me, because you knew he could have kept quiet and lived, but he chose to deliberately piss off the hostage-taker and take the bullet so Fiona lived a little longer ( a couple of episodes, anyway).


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 20, 2009)

starfish said:


> I only heard recently it was called that but i understood why.



I don't. Why?


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 20, 2009)

She's definitely dead then?


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Nov 20, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> She's definitely dead then?



Wiki says so, so obviously yes 

I think Ruth having a little cry and banging her head against the wall prolly means she is fwiw. Slight shame, but she was my least favourite character and someone has to die regularly...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 21, 2009)

BlueSquareThing said:


> but she was my least favourite character and someone has to die regularly...




how often is she going to die then?


----------



## Badger Kitten (Nov 21, 2009)

ViolentPanda said:


> Point is that Jo knew that any shot that would kill the bad guy would have a distinct possibility of killing her too, and yet she still gave Ros the nod to take the shot.
> Besides, why shocked? It's not like "Spooks" doesn't horribly off at least one main character every series!



I didn't see her give Ros the nod, she looked gutted to be shot.

last night's show was a bit of a mess (BBC3). 
And that American! Got her tits out! Tits! In Spooks!

And dark haired man got his arse out as well.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 21, 2009)

Badger Kitten said:


> I didn't see her give Ros the nod, she looked gutted to be shot.




Well wouldn't you look gutted if you knew you were going to die?


----------



## flash (Nov 21, 2009)

Just out of interest I thought "kratos" style rules implied head shots only (and then others in the body if your from Brazil). Check the end of Miami Vice, can't remember which bit of the brain she shoots but the guy doesn't get up or hit the trigger. I expect trying to do this with your hands tied is a bit awkward though. Completely beyond belief show though on a regular basis - some of things they come up with just aren't possible.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Nov 21, 2009)

BlueSquareThing said:


> Wiki says so, so obviously yes
> 
> I think Ruth having a little cry and banging her head against the wall prolly means she is fwiw. Slight shame, but she was my least favourite character and someone has to die regularly...



She's definitely dead, they talked about her funeral in last night's episode


----------



## yardbird (Nov 21, 2009)

But remember Roz's funeral.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 21, 2009)

Badger Kitten said:


> I didn't see her give Ros the nod, she looked gutted to be shot.


Well, it does hurt a *bit*!


> last night's show was a bit of a mess (BBC3).


Agreed. The scriptwriters seem to have a spasm every couple of series where they try to put way too much across in a single episode. I suppose they wanted to give Lucas as decent a back-story as the earlier characters.


> And that American! Got her tits out! Tits! In Spooks!


I know!
I was thinking "Baps? On Spooks? Am I hallucinating?"  


> And dark haired man got his arse out as well.


My mum will be pleased. She (like quite a few women in their 60s, apparently) think Richard Armitage is dead tasty!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 21, 2009)

flash said:


> Just out of interest I thought "kratos" style rules implied head shots only (and then others in the body if your from Brazil).


Only if you're close enough to ensure a hit. bear in mind that even a marksman won't try much over 5-7 metres with a handgun and hope to hit the target every time. The bloke who murdered de Menezes had the barrel of his pistol almost in the poor sod's mouth.


> Check the end of Miami Vice, can't remember which bit of the brain she shoots but the guy doesn't get up or hit the trigger. I expect trying to do this with your hands tied is a bit awkward though. Completely beyond belief show though on a regular basis - some of things they come up with just aren't possible.


certainly, some of the tech stuff is "speculative", and the explosives always seem to go up with vast plumes of petrol smoke for some reason , but the firearms stuff is usually accurate.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 21, 2009)

yardbird said:


> But remember Roz's funeral.



Yeah, but we knew Ros had been shot up with TTX2, and that Adam revived her and she buggered off into exile before the end of that episode in series 6, whereas we saw the blood on Jo's shirt, and no-one had asked Malcolm for _ich Luger_ bullets at any time before hand in the previous episode.
Mind you, wonder if this might mean Keeley Hawes (Zoe) and/or Matthew MacFadyen (Tom) might be coming back? Probably not, but who knows...


----------



## starfish (Nov 21, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You were saying?



Sorry, i originally put "ah, the innocence of youth" but thought that might sound either rude or patronising so i edited.  I also looked at your profile & saw your birthdate.


----------



## yardbird (Nov 21, 2009)

I know that Jo is dead, it's just that I, like others, also liked her eyes.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 21, 2009)

starfish said:


> I also looked at your profile & saw your birthdate.




Oh, that's ok as long as you don't rub it in my face.


----------



## Norse Goddess (Nov 22, 2009)

i bloody love spooks


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 22, 2009)

ViolentPanda said:


> Yeah, but we knew Ros had been shot up with TTX2, and that Adam revived her and she buggered off into exile before the end of that episode in series 6, whereas we saw the blood on Jo's shirt, and no-one had asked Malcolm for _ich Luger_ bullets at any time before hand in the previous episode.
> Mind you, wonder if this might mean Keeley Hawes (Zoe) and/or Matthew MacFadyen (Tom) might be coming back? Probably not, but who knows...



I have no idea what any of that means 

Is anyone going to tell me what spooks means in America?


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 22, 2009)

ViolentPanda said:


> Besides, why shocked? It's not like "Spooks" doesn't horribly off at least one main character every series!



Didn't they fry some girl to death in the first series?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 22, 2009)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I have no idea what any of that means


I'll explain. At the beginning of the episode where Ros dies, one of the agents for the "Yalta" agency Ros is double-agenting for give her a syringe filled with a toxin to inject Ben with (Ben has seen them together and might "whistle-blow" to Harry that Ros is a traitor).
When Adam finds out that Ros has been working for both sides, and Ros convinces Harry and Adam that she's *honestly guv* working for MI5, Adam , on a hunch, has Malcolm change the contents of the syringe to TTX2, a synthetic nerve agent that causes paralysis and the radical slowing of breathing, heartbeat and brain activity.
*That* is what Juliet injects Ros with near the end of the episode. *We* are supposed to know that the syringe doesn't contain the original toxin, but Juliet doesn't, so as far as Yalta (and the CIA) are concerned, Ros is dead, even though (as we see at the end of the episode) Adam is abe to revive her.


> Is anyone going to tell me what spooks means in America?


It's a derogatory term used for black people.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 22, 2009)

Spymaster said:


> Didn't they fry some girl to death in the first series?


I don't know about "to death", because I don't recall anyone saying she was dead, but Kevin MacNally (who has grown into "bastard" roles quite well IMO) *did* deep fry first her hand and then her face in an industrial fryer in order to get Tom to spill the beans about MI5's operation against him and his merry band of neo-Nazis.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 22, 2009)

ViolentPanda said:


> I'll explain. At the beginning of the episode where Ros dies, one of the agents for the "Yalta" agency Ros is double-agenting for give her a syringe filled with a toxin to inject Ben with (Ben has seen them together and might "whistle-blow" to Harry that Ros is a traitor).
> When Adam finds out that Ros has been working for both sides, and Ros convinces Harry and Adam that she's *honestly guv* working for MI5, Adam , on a hunch, has Malcolm change the contents of the syringe to TTX2, a synthetic nerve agent that causes paralysis and the radical slowing of breathing, heartbeat and brain activity.
> *That* is what Juliet injects Ros with near the end of the episode. *We* are supposed to know that the syringe doesn't contain the original toxin, but Juliet doesn't, so as far as Yalta (and the CIA) are concerned, Ros is dead, even though (as we see at the end of the episode) Adam is abe to revive her.


A valiant effort there VP Not sure who Ben is, or Juliet, I know who Ros and Harry are but I am a Johnny come lately... 
Good stuff though, the deep frying and fantastical double dealing is marvellous. It's almost a highbrow british version of Heroes...



> It's a derogatory term used for black people.


Oh. I didn't know that


----------



## starfish (Nov 25, 2009)

Oh naughty, naughty Sarah. Whats she up to then ?


----------



## Epico (Nov 25, 2009)

Did anyone else notice the prominent 'no-smoking' sign towards the beginning? It made wonder - why does NO ONE smoke? They're always highly stressed - and they don't need to worry about dying young, because that's a given. It'd be smoking like a chimney.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 25, 2009)

starfish said:


> Oh naughty, naughty Sarah. Whats she up to then ?


She must have gone to that meeting in Switzerland. I wonder why that russian guy didn't off yer man and just take the cash?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 25, 2009)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Oh. I didn't know that





You must be young


----------



## starfish (Nov 25, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> She must have gone to that meeting in Switzerland. I wonder why that russian guy didn't off yer man and just take the cash?



Figured that but wondering about the bigger picture. What was that meeting all about, i know we'll find out soon but whos going to speculate.

Love & trust. He has the hots for Lucas & thought he would take him away.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 25, 2009)

Its not someone gets offed every series, someone gets offed every episode!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 26, 2009)

starfish said:


> Oh naughty, naughty Sarah. Whats she up to then ?



What, besides being a psycho?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 26, 2009)

Epico said:


> Did anyone else notice the prominent 'no-smoking' sign towards the beginning? It made wonder - why does NO ONE smoke? They're always highly stressed - and they don't need to worry about dying young, because that's a given. It'd be smoking like a chimney.



TBF, I can think of two characters who liked their fags: Sam (series 1-4) and Ben (series 6). 
Besides, *all* the characters seem to have a fondness for spirituous liquors! perhaps they're all intent on drinking themselves to death?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 26, 2009)

weltweit said:


> Its not someone gets offed every series, someone gets offed every episode!



Do dead baddies actually count, though?


----------



## starfish (Nov 26, 2009)

ViolentPanda said:


> What, besides being a psycho?



It wasnt killing her boss that gave that away, it was the  look over Lucas's shoulder when she said she loved him.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 27, 2009)

starfish said:


> It wasnt killing her boss that gave that away, it was the  look over Lucas's shoulder when she said she loved him.



Blonde Yank burds are always bad news in Spooks-land, *especially* when they've got a thousand-yard stare!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 27, 2009)

I miss Malcolm


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 27, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I miss Malcolm


Me too. 
He had hidden depths, did Malcolm.


----------



## Quartz (Nov 27, 2009)

Which means he'll be back. Probably as a baddie.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 28, 2009)

Quartz said:


> Which means he'll be back. Probably as a baddie.


Nah. He's thoroughly honourable, is Malcolm. In series seven he even grassed himself to Harry *twice* for different infractions of the unwritten section D code. 
I reckon he *will* be back, though, because series 1-4 had better geekage when there was both Malcolm and Colin doing tech stuff.


----------



## likesfish (Nov 28, 2009)

if your going to start poking holes in things Mi5 don't do armed attacks.


----------



## Endeavour (Nov 28, 2009)

*Trivia Corner*

Samuel Walker the CIA section chief* is played by Brian Protheroe who had a minor hit single in 1974 with 



Spoiler:  *



He what took a bit of a tumble in the latest episode


----------



## Quartz (Dec 1, 2009)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't Malcolm's retirement the first normal departure from the series?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 1, 2009)

Quartz said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't Malcolm's retirement the first normal departure from the series?



Let's see:

Tom - removed from duty
Zoe - 10 years inside
Danny - bullet in bonce
Sam - left after Danny was shot
Fiona - Bullets in back
Ruth - Framed for Mik Maudsley murder, did runner. Now back.
Adam - blown over several hundred yards square of London
Ben - Garrotted by crumbly double agent.
Jo - Shot
Colin - hung by Craig Fairbrass (not the most pleasant way to go).
Ros - Supposedly dead but not really.

Yep, you're right!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Dec 1, 2009)

ViolentPanda said:


> Let's see:
> 
> Tom - removed from duty
> Zoe - 10 years inside
> ...



You've forgotten Zaf, but I was never convinced of his death


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 2, 2009)

Nine Bob Note said:


> You've forgotten Zaf, but I was never convinced of his death



Mr. QofG's is not convinced either, he says you never saw a body and is certain Zaf will come back as a baddie at some point!


----------



## yardbird (Dec 2, 2009)

Nine Bob Note said:


> You've forgotten Zaf, but I was never convinced of his death



And girl with head in deep fat fryer


----------



## nick h. (Dec 2, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You must be young



It's a very retro term - pretty much fallen out of use, like honky and spade.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 2, 2009)

Nine Bob Note said:


> You've forgotten Zaf, but I was never convinced of his death



 You're right, I did forget him.

I'm not convinced he's dead, either.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 2, 2009)

go on, shoot Ros


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## smokedout (Dec 2, 2009)

i'm not one to get phwoary but







can bring down my government any day

and i never thought i could fancy someone more then ros


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 3, 2009)

smokedout said:


> i'm not one to get phwoary but
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You've really got a thing for blondes with thousand-yard stares, haven't you?


----------



## smokedout (Dec 3, 2009)

its more the fact that they can kill a man without a seconds thought or hint of remorse


----------



## Epico (Dec 3, 2009)

That applies to the majority of women I've ever met tbf.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 3, 2009)

smokedout said:


> its more the fact that they can kill a man without a seconds thought or hint of remorse



Ah, danger-fucking!


----------



## Quartz (Dec 6, 2009)

I thought that last episode was really weak. Perhaps it will re-watch better in the light of future episodes.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 6, 2009)

Quartz said:


> I thought that last episode was really weak. Perhaps it will re-watch better in the light of future episodes.



It's one of those "stitching the various threads together" episodes they always have somewhere in the second half of the season, IMO.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 10, 2009)

So, Ros is finding it hard to deal with having killed Jo, and Lucas's blonde _Yanqui_ turns out to be a highly-strung loonspud!


----------



## likesfish (Dec 10, 2009)

hanging the banker was lol
 I think ros is going to go absolutly batshit soon


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 10, 2009)

Ros is like the terminator but with steely British reserve


----------



## Tacita (Dec 10, 2009)

jer said:


> Ros is like the terminator but with steely British reserve



She is getting more girly hair-flicks and tormented e-motions, in between steely stares and brutal interrogation or am I just feeling horny this week?


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 10, 2009)

Tacita said:


> She is getting more girly hair-flicks and tormented e-motions, in between steely stares and brutal interrogation or am I just feeling horny this week?



You want to hug her, don't you?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 10, 2009)

likesfish said:


> hanging the banker was lol


It was funny, wasn't it? 
"You won't do that. This is Englan...urk!!" 


> I think ros is going to go absolutly batshit soon


That or she'll get together with Lucas and the pair of them will bang like a shithouse door in a gale!


----------



## starfish (Dec 10, 2009)

Always thought Ros was a bit psycho but  with the Banker . 
Dont think she'll go for Lucas, didnt she get it on with Adam a few series ago. Probably still grieving for him in her own warped little way. So im hoping for her going batshit  on someones ass.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 11, 2009)

starfish said:


> Always thought Ros was a bit psycho but  with the Banker .
> Dont think she'll go for Lucas, didnt she get it on with Adam a few series ago. Probably still grieving for him in her own warped little way. So im hoping for her going batshit  on someones ass.



It'd be interesting, that's for sure. 

Seems like the Ruth/Harry thing is warming up again, too. I'm a bit worried that Ruth might have ulterior motives such as revenge for the death of her husband...


----------



## MikeMcc (Dec 12, 2009)

jer said:


> You want to hug her, don't you?


Ah, a new name for it then!


----------



## yardbird (Dec 12, 2009)

ViolentPanda said:


> That or she'll get together with Lucas and the pair of them will bang like a shithouse door in a gale!



You really should have hidden that as a spoiler


----------



## paolo (Dec 12, 2009)

Pointless name/location "drop"... the final scenes in the swanky flat... I went to a party there about five years ago. It was a bare concrete shell, with the owner having done some graff on the walls and living in a kind of makeshift squat-style penthouse. He still lives there now. Looks like he finally fitted it out.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm suprised anyone is still watching this.  I've been bored by basically the whole new series,


----------



## weltweit (Dec 16, 2009)

Usually one of them dies. I was getting used to that then this episode no one died.

What is going on?


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Dec 16, 2009)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> I'm suprised anyone is still watching this.  I've been bored by basically the whole new series,



You should have posted a "tbh..." at the end to fully convey your sense of ennui.


----------



## Celt (Dec 17, 2009)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> I'm suprised anyone is still watching this.  I've been bored by basically the whole new series,




ah what a shame for you.


Is the final episode not being shown on BBC3 on Friday, damn.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Dec 17, 2009)

Celt said:


> Is the final episode not being shown on BBC3 on Friday, damn.



The last episode seems to always get shown on BBC1 first.


----------



## starfish (Dec 23, 2009)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> The last episode seems to always get shown on BBC1 first.



And what a last episode. Will Ros & smarmy Stephan from Pulling survive the explosion? Have they done enough to prevent Nuclear War.
Loved Sarahs comment about Ros "Psycho whos not been laid in 5 years" & when Ros shot Sarah "Oh shut up you whinging yank bitch i only grazed your bloody leg with my spud gun".


----------



## weltweit (Dec 23, 2009)

So, I tuned in late tonight and guess what, back to normal service, a key actor is killed off ...

They must have a long list of new actors lined up to take part in future episodes cause they kill them off so often. Crazy!


----------



## starfish (Dec 23, 2009)

weltweit said:


> So, I tuned in late tonight and guess what, back to normal service, a key actor is killed off ...
> 
> They must have a long list of new actors lined up to take part in future episodes cause they kill them off so often. Crazy!



Who, Ros?


----------



## weltweit (Dec 23, 2009)

starfish said:


> Who, Ros?



Don't want to spoil it for you if you didn't see it yet ... 

Did I say someone got killed? couldn't have been me guv !!


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm not sure she is actually dead.  Anyone know when the new series will start?


----------



## starfish (Dec 23, 2009)

weltweit said:


> Don't want to spoil it for you if you didn't see it yet ...
> 
> Did I say someone got killed? couldn't have been me guv !!



See my post 2 minutes before your first one tonight.


----------



## starfish (Dec 23, 2009)

Bungle73 said:


> I'm not sure she is actually dead.  Anyone know when the new series will start?



Shes survived worse scrapes than that one in the past.


----------



## yardbird (Dec 23, 2009)

she had dragged him along a fair bit of corridor and it was the corner of the building that went up. 
You never know.


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 23, 2009)

It wouldn't be first time in a TV programme/movie it looks like someone has been "killed" and then it turns out they weren't.  On the other hand it wouldn't be first time Spooks has killed off a main character.


----------



## Tacita (Dec 23, 2009)

jer said:


> You want to hug her, don't you?



 tho this week


----------



## paolo (Dec 24, 2009)

Just watched. Storming.

Only odd thing was that it looked like Harry was heading into a defining Harry type moment, and then got caught in basic flim-flam.

Great episode though. I love the glossy daftness.


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Dec 24, 2009)

Typically daft especially the amount of action covered in the last couple of minutes of the bomb countdown.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 24, 2009)

weltweit said:


> So, I tuned in late tonight and guess what, back to normal service, a key actor is killed off ...
> 
> They must have a long list of new actors lined up to take part in future episodes cause they kill them off so often. Crazy!



Except that we don't know that she's dead, and depending on where she and the Home Sec were when the bomb detonated, they wouldn't necessarily be.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 24, 2009)

Bungle73 said:


> It wouldn't be first time in a TV programme/movie it looks like someone has been "killed" and then it turns out they weren't.  On the other hand it wouldn't be first time Spooks has killed off a main character.



It's not even the first time they've "killed off" Ros!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 24, 2009)

Sir Belchalot said:


> Typically daft especially the amount of action covered in the last couple of minutes of the bomb countdown.



That's known as "dramatic tension leading to a cliffhanger ending".

The bastards!


----------



## zenie (Dec 24, 2009)

ViolentPanda said:


> It's not even the first time they've "killed off" Ros!


 
Sure it won't be the last either, that girl's a fighter. 

"Take the shot, take the shot Lucas!"  Stupid man thinking with his dick.


----------



## Tacita (Dec 24, 2009)

zenie said:


> Sure it won't be the last either, that girl's a fighter.



I have a sinking feeling 

Hope you're right


----------



## yardbird (Dec 24, 2009)

Roz + Home Secretary.

Sexual tension ?


----------



## weltweit (Dec 24, 2009)

It is true, we did not see her / him actually die!


----------



## flash (Dec 24, 2009)

So many things barely added up. The whole assassination plot required the CIA chap to be able to intercept the UK and Pakistani chap, drug them and put them in the room above the bomb without them also running into the MI5 crew who were in radio contact (just a bit unlikely). 

Taking a corner out of a hotel without bringing the whole thing down is possible - plenty of examples of buildings with a section having vast structural damage but still standing up. I suppose it's all down to if the actress playing Roz is still up for this kind of thing (she's 42/43 with 2 kids). Entertaining tosh as usual. Amazing how much they got done in the final two minutes (like you'd be able to get someone five floors down and out of a hotel in that time - classic).


----------



## likesfish (Dec 24, 2009)

hopefully roz raises from the possibly dead along with the home secetary who goes batshit after being buried (tbf all our home secetarys tend to go batshit so having one who seems human and has scruples is pushing the boundaries of belivabilty)
 Roz shooting the annoying yank in the leg brilliant


----------



## likesfish (Dec 24, 2009)

having played around with explosives a bit.
 a bomb left on a bed most of the blast is going straight out the window and up.
   so roz in the stair well may well survive.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Dec 24, 2009)

yardbird said:


> Roz + Home Secretary.
> 
> Sexual tension ?



Well he is sexy...


Insane but enjoyable. I hope Ros makes a miraculous escape and pulls the home secretary half naked from the building...
I reckon Ruth will crack up soon. Poor Ruth, she seems too normal to be sitting on benches with bullets whizzing by


----------

